# Stabilizing question



## JoBone (Aug 9, 2018)

Has anyone worked with Pyinma before? Seems boarderline with me on needing stabilizing, but would like to hear from others.

Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 9, 2018)

I have a stabilized block of it sitting on my shelf waiting but I've never worked this wood before, sorry can't help here. It's some interesting looking stuff though.


----------



## valgard (Sep 3, 2018)

JoBone said:


> Has anyone worked with Pyinma before? Seems boarderline with me on needing stabilizing, but would like to hear from others.
> 
> Thanks


Have a block of it and it is clearly lighter than any of the stabilized blocks, didn't seem particularly oily either. Don't know if that's of any help.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 3, 2018)

I had one of Devin's knives with an unstabilized pyinma handle. In the year or so that I owned it, the handle held up just fine.


----------

